# Compatibility issues? LR, Blurb, macOS Catalina



## AnnieChown (Jan 31, 2020)

I have just received ten copies of a Blurb magazine I sent for publishing only to discover that the 'photo text' on four pictures is missing. The magazine is 78 pages long and everything else is fine. Looking at the 'preview' on the Blurb page it seems that the magazine didn't upload correctly as the text is missing there. I've been in touch with Blurb who asked me to perform several different methods of re-uploading to try to get these texts to appear, none of which have worked. So - I have paid for ten magazines which are faulty.

Blurb asked me to get in touch with Adobe to see whether they can help as they feel it's an Adobe issue. I have put the question on one of their forums but haven't had a response as yet. So I wondered whether any of the gurus at Lightroom Queen are aware of compatibility issues between LR Classic, Blurb and macOS Catalina? I'm sure this is the issue and I'd like to be able to address this problem with Adobe to see if they can fix it. Is anybody here able to help and put me in touch with the correct people?

There is, of course, also the issue of the £137 I've out-layed for ten faulty magazines which needs to be addressed.

Any help gratefully received.
Ann


----------



## Califdan (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll let the Mac guru's here address the Catalina part of the issue, but to get the ball rolling, can you please explain how you created the file(s) you sent to blurb?   Book Module?  Print Module?  Export using a plugin?  Just plain Export?  Something else?   As much detail as possible will help with the diagnosis.

Also, if whatever method you used permits you to save any local temp files created in the process, have you had a look at those?


----------



## AnnieChown (Jan 31, 2020)

Califdan said:


> I'll let the Mac guru's here address the Catalina part of the issue, but to get the ball rolling, can you please explain how you created the file(s) you sent to blurb?   Book Module?  Print Module?  Export using a plugin?  Just plain Export?  Something else?   As much detail as possible will help with the diagnosis.
> 
> Also, if whatever method you used permits you to save any local temp files created in the process, have you had a look at those?


Thank you. I created the file in the Book Module and just plain exported it (button at the bottom right screen of the Book Module). When I reported it to blurb they indicated there may be a problem using a comma in the title of the magazine. I removed that in the first instance, uploaded again (as described above) with the same problem. They suggest I then created a pdf (also without the comma), again in the Book Module, which I subsequently did  (saved on my hard drive) and it produced exactly the same omissions.

Not sure whether any local temp files were created in the process - just the pdf referred to above.

Hope that's useful - and thanks for your help!


----------



## Califdan (Jan 31, 2020)

So, the titles show up in the grid in LR book Module, but when you export, say to PDF, 4 of the images don't have titles showing up in the PDF.  

Can you get screen shot of metadata of section that shows title for one of the images that has the issue and also one that does not.  Also screen shot of the book module page (double page) showing one or more images that have the issue.


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 1, 2020)

Califdan said:


> So, the titles show up in the grid in LR book Module, but when you export, say to PDF, 4 of the images don't have  showing up in the PDF
> 
> Can you get screen shot of metadata of section that shows title for one of the images that has the issue and also one that does not.  Also screen shot of the book module page (double page) showing one or more images that have the issue.


Hi - thanks for your continuing help.

Yes, the photo text shows up in the grid in LR book module but when exported to PDF or to blurb, four of the images don't have 'photo text' (i.e. the name of the person).

I'm not clear what you mean me to do vis-a-vis getting a 'screen shot of metadata of section that shows title for one of the images that has the issue and one that does not. Sorry, but can you explain a bit more please to somebody who obviously doesn't understand!! 

I can get the screen shot of the book module page showing one or more images - and that's attached. The missing photo text on this page is 'Joyce King' top right on the right hand side. All the other photo text was ok in the book.




Ann


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 1, 2020)

AnnieChown said:


> Hi - thanks for your continuing help.
> 
> Yes, the photo text shows up in the grid in LR book module but when exported to PDF or to blurb, four of the images don't have 'photo text' (i.e. the name of the person).
> 
> ...


Sorry - when I said 'all the other photo text was ok in the book', I didn't mean it!! All the other photo text on those two pages was ok. There was photo text missing on three other images. Phew...


----------



## Califdan (Feb 1, 2020)

In the Library module, with one of the photos that is missing the text in the resulting book selected and active, open the metadata panel in the right side panel group.  Select the "location" view and position the scroll so that we can see the entire clump of metadata.  Then take a screen shot.

In the screen shot you provided, i'm not seeing what mechanism you used to get the text to appear under the images.  I had expected to see you use the "Text" panel and select Title or Caption but it doesn't look like that is selected but that could be because you don't have any of the images in the book module grid seleted.  Can you explain how you got the text to show up (what field you used from metadata or did you just type it in)?


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 1, 2020)

Califdan said:


> In the Library module, with one of the photos that is missing the text in the resulting book selected and active, open the metadata panel in the right side panel group.  Select the "location" view and position the scroll so that we can see the entire clump of metadata.  Then take a screen shot.
> 
> In the screen shot you provided, i'm not seeing what mechanism you used to get the text to appear under the images.  I had expected to see you use the "Text" panel and select Title or Caption but it doesn't look like that is selected but that could be because you don't have any of the images in the book module grid seleted.  Can you explain how you got the text to show up (what field you used from metadata or did you just type it in)?


Hi

I've attached a screen shot of one of the missing photos in Library mode which is hopefully what you need.

Secondly, I've retaken a screen shot of the page in question with the image selected, which I hope will clarify. I used "Photo Text" to put in the names.


----------



## Califdan (Feb 2, 2020)

grasping at straws here....

1)  the height of the text box on the selected image is 9pt but the text font is set to 12pt.  In other words text is taller than box it must fit in.  Try making text box bigger or font smaller.

2)  if that doesn't work,  Try putting the persons name in the "title" field in the Metadata panel of the  Library module.  Then change the book to use "title" instead of "Custom" (first line in the "Type" panel in Book Module)

Hope one of those works as if not, I'm out of ideas.

Dan


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Dan

Thanks for this and your suggestions! Perhaps you should go to my third paragraph first....

On 1) - I don't know how to increase the height of the text box or indeed to know that it is 9pt. I increased the text font to 18pt and it automatically increased the size of the text box but the letters still overlapped. And the text boxes and font sizes are the same as this on all the other 76 pages and they appear to work (with three other exceptions).

Having said that, I tried 2) and IT WORKED! HOWEVER, it is in the wrong font. It didn't give me an option in Text Style Preset to use Myriad Pro which is the font I've used throughout the book. Can you guide me on this please and I'll then change the three other pages which haven't printed and see if it works! I printed off a PDF and it was there....

Genius - thank you!

Ann


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Dan

More news - I have amended all four images as you suggest in 2) above, printed a PDF and it has worked in all cases! Now the only problem is that the font is wrong - and in the Text Style Preset doesn't give me the option to use Myriad Pro. Any ideas?

Thank you!

Ann


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 2, 2020)

A screen shot of the page as it now is....


----------



## Califdan (Feb 2, 2020)

Once you set it to print the "Title" metadata field,  click in the text box under the image.  This will activate the "Type" panel.  To actually change the attributes of text already in the box (either metadata fields such as "Title" or Custom) such as the font or type size, first you have to actually select the actual text you want to be affected  Then use the fields in the "Type" panel.  The text box seems to auto scale with the font size.


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Dan

Thanks for this - I'm just off to bed, and am out most of tomorrow, so I'll give it another go on Tuesday. I've had a go at doing what you suggest but it hasn't worked, so a day off will probably be good.

Fingers crossed for Tuesday - and thanks again.

Ann


----------



## AnnieChown (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Dan

Just to let you know I had some time this morning, so I had another look at this issue and it seems to have worked. I've printed out a PDF which has the missing information. 

So - thank you so much for your assistance. It's very frustrating for me when I don't understand why something like this happens so to have an expert help is reassuring.

Anyway - onwards and upwards and thank you so much for all your generous time and help.

All the best and have a good week!

Ann


----------

